# LEEK meet Sun 11th February 2007 + 3pm Curry



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

.............................







......................
.......................................www.bluewater.co.uk.......................................... 
As usual guy's another meet if anyones up for it,at bluewater as before then onto the Wharf pub.

The next one is for the Sunday 11th February at 6pm in front of Marks and spencer as before.
Then onto the wharf pub for 6:45pm.

.............................







...........................























Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE 

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area. Now's the time to go to your first meet. 
Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or any Audi.They just like you to turn up and have a laugh.
Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise 

This month we are going to have a curry at 3pm ish at the local curry house Cliffe Spice.
It is Â£8.95 eat as much as you like , and you order it from the menu! 
Yes whatever you want (Excluding king prawn dishes) and as much as you want  









Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: 

1. Hornster
2. Dave_225roadster
3. BAMTT
4. dave_uk (Poss)
5. Nando
6. Rayrush1
7. Renton72
8. Sup3rfly
9. L17MRL + Ester + 2 mates
10. KevtoTTy
11. genocidalduck



Forum members attending Bluewater at 6pm: 

1. Hornster
2. Dave_225roadster
3. BAMTT
4. Donners
5. Nando
6. Rayrush1
7. Renton72
8. Sup3rfly
9. L17MRL + Ester + 2 mates
10. KevtoTTy
11. genocidalduck
12. dave_uk
13. a18eem
14.Surprise visit by Nem and Mrs Nem :wink: 
15. Dave and mrs


----------



## Dave_225Roadster (Mar 22, 2006)

Count me in for both please John

For all those from the last meet

http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Games/Simulation_Games/Dope_Wars__for_Windows_.html

Dave


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Count me in as well please John back online now this new dell pc is the mutts nutts f"Â£$in

Dave linky no worky


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Im in, that mixed grill was awesome!

No [smiley=toilet.gif] at all!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok ladies your all on the list!! :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Put me down for both please


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> Put me down for both please


BOTH!    Now are you sure about this  :wink:

They do a low fat 'Mixed Grill' :lol:

Your on it!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > Put me down for both please
> ...


I'm hungry just looking at the pictures.
I've had a week of booze, cheese and chocolate in France - mixed grill it is!


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Yep! put me down for both John!

I missed the last one because I forgot  

I knew I was supposed to be somewhere Sunday night :roll:

Cheers!


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Put me down for both please John.

Nice find Dave, ill be playing that tonight!!!

Tony, What PC from Dell did you end up getting, ive been looking. The one i specced up was Â£1000, i went a bit overboard! :wink:

Chris


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Though you boys may be interested to see what ill be turning up in at the next meet!




















> phat red/black, a real eye catcher! very fast and funky! f.s.h. with smart and 2 new rear tyres.here s the info: side skirts, eyelids on headlights, rear spoiler 15" alloy wheels , upgraded sound system, stereo, r.d.s radio cassette, and 5 disc c.d. changer, underseat storage drawer, chrome brushed finished interior accents, arm rest, new rev counter and speedo dialsm metal gas brake "foot" pedals gotta be seen ! richbrook gear stick and handbrake, chrome floor mats, leather parcel shelf and door storage covers embroidered with the smart logo, brass aluminium coated bee sting aerial, phew! now for the tech spec: *improved air vent system for better performance, twin aluminium exhaust, and grill, fuel dump valve fittedand enhanced engine performance*. it comes with air con. elecric windows, tiptronic gears and fantastic fuel performance, so cheap to run and tax!! low insurance category too. great for around town and parking in the smallest of spaces!


What do you reckon?

Chris


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> Tony, What PC from Dell did you end up getting, ive been looking. The one i specced up was Â£1000, i went a bit overboard! :wink:
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris

this was the spec in the end, tell you what these new core duo 2 processors with 2gb ram leave my old P4 3.4 ghz and 1gb ram in the dust its so much quicker, if you remember i was telling you at the wharf i was struglling with AOL and my old P.C ?, well hey presto new P.C and when downloading sofware esp ITunes it was coming in at 510kb/sec   

It may be me but the standard sound card is ok through logitech speakers in fact i would go as far to say pretty impressive as well

The box and screen are pretty cool looking as well much better than the pic on Dell's website

The cost Â£685 would of been cheaper if i had bought a month ago  oh well

Components 
PROCESSOR IntelÂ® Viivâ„¢ Coreâ„¢ 2 Duo E6300 Processor (1.86GHz, 1066MHz, 2MB) edit 
OPERATING SYSTEM Genuine WindowsÂ® XP Media Center Edition 2005 (Incl Operating System Re-installation CD) - English edit 
VISTA UPGRADE MCE to Vista Premium Upgrade on: www.dellvistaupgrade.productorder.com before 03/31/07 edit 
SUPPORT SERVICES Collect & Return, 1 Year Service only edit 
MONITOR Dellâ„¢ 19" Value Flat Panel (E197FP) - UK/Irish edit 
MEMORY 2048MB Dual Channel DDR2 533MHz [4x512] Memory edit 
HARD DRIVE 160GB (7200rpm) Serial ATA Hard Drive with 8MB DataBurstâ„¢ cache edit 
OPTICAL DRIVE 16x DVD +/- RW Drive edit 
GRAPHICS CARD 256MB nVidiaÂ® GeForceÂ® 7300 Turbocache graphics card edit 
Accessories 
SOUND CARD Integrated Audio with Dolby Digital 7.1 capability edit 
SPEAKERS No Speakers edit 
KEYBOARD Dellâ„¢ Black Enhanced USB Multimedia Keyboard - UK/Ire (QWERTY) edit 
MOUSE Dell 2 Button USB Wheel Mouse - Black edit 
FLOPPY/MEDIA DRIVES Internal 13-in-1 Media Card Reader edit 
MODEMS No Modem edit 
WEB CAMS LogitechÂ® QuickCam Pro 5000 edit 
Services & Software 
SECURITY SOFTWARE Free Upgrade to McAfeeÂ® Security Centreâ„¢ 36-month Protection edit 
MICROSOFT SOFTWARE MicrosoftÂ® Works 8 - English edit 
PHOTOGRAPHY SOFTWARE No Photo Organising & Sharing Software/No Photo Editing Software edit 
Also included with your system 
Gedis Bundle Reference List D01E06b Dimension E520 
Shipping Documents E520 Documentation with UK Power Cord 
Adobe Reader Adobe Reader 7.0.8 - English 
Order Information Dimension Order - UK 
Standard Warranty Collect & Return, 1 Year Service only 
Money Off Savings Save Â£70 inc VAT 
Dell Internet Order Dell Internet Order. 
SecureData Software. No Secure Data Software 
NETWORK ASSISTANT Network Assist 1.2 - 90day 
SYSTEM MEDIA Resource CD - contains Diagnostics and Drivers

PS reversed the sodding Golf into a wall this am   rushing to get to court for Jury service, will reveal all next meet lets just say its an interesting case


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Oh ps i reckon John and Anthony could bench press that smart car :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Oh ps i reckon John and Anthony could bench press that smart car :lol:


No problem!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

renton72 said:


> Though you boys may be interested to see what ill be turning up in at the next meet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've obviously missed something. Has Chris 'come out'? :lol:  :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > Though you boys may be interested to see what ill be turning up in at the next meet!
> ...


We'll he did say you are his idol at the moment :? :lol:

He's losing weight as fast as you did


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Nando said:


> I've obviously missed something. Has Chris 'come out'? :lol:  :wink:


 :lol: :lol: Its not actually mine, ive purchased it for my mum and the plan is for me to drive it to Spain for her to use there. 1600 miles in a smart car, should be fun!

I might pick up some blokes on the way ducky!!

Im collecting it from Camden on Sunday so look out for me around Wanstead Ryan! :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> this was the spec in the end, tell you what these new core duo 2 processors with 2gb ram leave my old P4 3.4 ghz and 1gb ram in the dust its so much quicker, if you remember i was telling you at the wharf i was struglling with AOL and my old P.C ?, well hey presto new P.C and when downloading sofware esp ITunes it was coming in at 510kb/sec
> 
> ...


Cheers Tony,

I might go for the same spec with a bigger hard drive.

Sorry to hear about the golf. Glad you got an interesting case, makes it a bit more interesting.

Chris


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

renton72 said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > I've obviously missed something. Has Chris 'come out'? :lol:  :wink:
> ...


I think Arif, sporting the cowboy hat, would be the perfect companion on such a journey...  :wink:


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi John...put me down for both.....anything low fat there ???only i put on a bit of weight over Xmas in Portugal....
See ya guys soon
Jose 8)


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nenhum senhor do problema  :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Sup3rfly said:


> Hi John...put me down for both.....anything low fat there ???only i put on a bit of weight over Xmas in Portugal....
> See ya guys soon
> Jose 8)


Tandoori mixed grill is what you need Jose, in tests 4 out of 6 TT owners preferred it :lol:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Nando said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


Well I was going to come out at the next leek... but Ryan has done it for me...thanks darling :-*


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Another dope wars game

http://www.globalshareware.com/Games/Si ... rworld.htm


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Another dope wars game
> 
> http://www.globalshareware.com/Games/Si ... rworld.htm


Excellent just cracked it too! Got the full version now! :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Another dope wars game
> ...


Where did you get the crack from John?


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Tony,

Is this you?






:lol:

Chris


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Just do a search' drug wars serial' :wink:


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi John please can you put me & Ester down for curry & pub, got the car back on the road, well kind of, after 2 1/2 months without it i finally got it fixed on monday, left it at the station on wednesday night & some tosser broke my window, so rang auto glass to come n fix it, got to dark so they said could i then go to them, so off i went waiting half hour & pop. The guy was putting the final screw in & it smashed, didnt have a spare 1, so i had to leave my car there until sunday when the new 1 arrives  .

Michael


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

L17MRL said:


> Hi John please can you put me & Ester down for curry & pub, got the car back on the road, well kind of, after 2 1/2 months without it i finally got it fixed on monday, left it at the station on wednesday night & some tosser broke my window, so rang auto glass to come n fix it, got to dark so they said could i then go to them, so off i went waiting half hour & pop. The guy was putting the final screw in & it smashed, didnt have a spare 1, so i had to leave my car there until sunday when the new 1 arrives  .
> 
> Michael


Sounds like youve been having some fun mate :?

Anyway lets hope it all gets sorted out ok! :wink:

your both on the list ,see you there


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

L17MRL said:


> Hi John please can you put me & Ester down for curry & pub, got the car back on the road, well kind of, after 2 1/2 months without it i finally got it fixed on monday, left it at the station on wednesday night & some tosser broke my window, so rang auto glass to come n fix it, got to dark so they said could i then go to them, so off i went waiting half hour & pop. The guy was putting the final screw in & it smashed, didnt have a spare 1, so i had to leave my car there until sunday when the new 1 arrives  .
> 
> Michael


Don't forget your ID this time :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

John

Put me down for curry please 

(Sorry can't persuade Mrs Totty to attend!!!)


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

a little something for Chris and Tony (as seen in the paper this morning) http://www.under-tec.com/index.php


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

KevtoTTy said:


> John
> 
> Put me down for curry please
> 
> (Sorry can't persuade Mrs Totty to attend!!!)


Ok mate! Tandoori mixed grill this time is it?? :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Nando said:


> a little something for Chris and Tony (as seen in the paper this morning) http://www.under-tec.com/index.php


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

thehornster said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > John
> ...


Maybe!! Although I am reknown for being a loner!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

KevtoTTy said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > KevtoTTy said:
> ...


Have the chicken phal! Your certainly be alone  :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Nando said:


> a little something for Chris and Tony (as seen in the paper this morning) http://www.under-tec.com/index.php


 :lol: :lol:

Correction, For Tony not me, he probably helped design them :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > a little something for Chris and Tony (as seen in the paper this morning) http://www.under-tec.com/index.php
> ...


Wasn't it you that had me diving for cover last time :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Wasn't it you that had me diving for cover last time :lol:


 [smiley=rifle.gif]  :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't it you that had me diving for cover last time :lol:
> ...


Tony at the last curry! :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


For those of you who haven't been to a LEEK meet its nothing like this
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
It's worse


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

So true so true  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> L17MRL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi John please can you put me & Ester down for curry & pub, got the car back on the road, well kind of, after 2 1/2 months without it i finally got it fixed on monday, left it at the station on wednesday night & some tosser broke my window, so rang auto glass to come n fix it, got to dark so they said could i then go to them, so off i went waiting half hour & pop. The guy was putting the final screw in & it smashed, didnt have a spare 1, so i had to leave my car there until sunday when the new 1 arrives  .
> ...


Got it ready, along with a bottle of cider in case they make sit outside :lol: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

L17MRL said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > L17MRL said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> L17MRL said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


 :lol: :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

You really have put them on the map this time John :roll:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

hello chaps,

You remember me :? :?: the french guy driving a blue TT :wink:

I'm in London the week-end after this meet so I will give it a miss I'm afraid 

and it's a shame because the Curry doesn't taste the same overhere....actually there's no proper Curry, there is only Bratwurst curry :lol:

Mach's gut 

Olivier


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> You really have put them on the map this time John :roll:


have you bought the Scoobie then


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

nolive said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > You really have put them on the map this time John :roll:
> ...


Yep STI with prodrive so a bit over 300 bhp/lbft its a bit of a beasty

How are you Olivier ?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Was that with the blowback booster??  :lol: :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> hello chaps,
> 
> You remember me :? :?: the french guy driving a blue TT :wink:
> 
> ...


merde de merde de merde de merde peut-Ãªtre la fois prochaine mon ami :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > nolive said:
> ...


It certainly does pop and fart a bit :lol: the car is quite noisy as well :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Got any pics yet??? Colour etc?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Got any pics yet??? Colour etc?


Where you been??? :? :wink: 

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=79825


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

KevtoTTy said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Got any pics yet??? Colour etc?
> ...


Erm yeah just found it  . Where have i been???? Don't ask! :?

Roll on the 11th!!!!

I see a TVR Vs Scoobie race comin on 8) :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Don't ask! :?


I wont then! :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

KevtoTTy said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Don't ask! :?
> ...


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


I think the only way I'll get anywhere near Stu's TVR is if it rains or snows :lol:

Mind you we will both need to stop for fuel at least twice on the way  :lol:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > KevtoTTy said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

and I'm going to miss that 

Tony,

nice one, really glad you got rid of the GTI for a proper car :wink:

I'm doing well here in germany, got flashed twice already  but since the weather is great and the roads are twisty as I like them, it's pure happiness for a TT driver.

Raced against an RS4 yesterday (a Jamie's like in Nogaro blue  ) and I'm not embarassed to say he left me for dead :twisted:

this car, and the engine in it 8) , is awesome on a straight line...

Olivier, happy in Germany (except for the food obviously :wink: )


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

As its the day before my birthday....I must make an appearance....Longs my mum doesnt mind my sister taking her back to the hospital. Can you put me down for a Curry and Meet. Please.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> As its the day before my birthday....I must make an appearance....Longs my mum doesnt mind my sister taking her back to the hospital. Can you put me down for a Curry and Meet. Please.


Wooooooooo Hoooooooooooooo the legend returns!!!!!

Excellent! Nice one Jamie :wink:


----------



## Dave_225Roadster (Mar 22, 2006)

nolive said:


> Olivier, happy in Germany (except for the food obviously :wink: )


What's wrong with Bratwurst & Sauerkraut Olivier?

A large german sausage with a side order of fermented white cabbage anyone?

















Ganz Lecker! Guten Apetit


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Now your making me hungry


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Fermented cabbage is something you do not want me to eat :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Fermented cabbage is something you do not want me to eat :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes you do seem to do your own kind of fermentation :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Fermented cabbage is something you do not want me to eat :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Its a 3 stage filtration process


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

hi All,

Add me to the Bluewater meet please. I should also be able to make the curry but will confirm nearer the time if that is ok :roll:

dave_uk


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

dave_uk said:


> hi All,
> 
> Add me to the Bluewater meet please. I should also be able to make the curry but will confirm nearer the time if that is ok :roll:
> 
> dave_uk


Ok Dave will do mate :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Its looking like another great meet John


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Its looking like another great meet John


God imagine the combined blow back!  :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Its looking like another great meet John
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Just as well they have just upgraded the air conditioning at the Curryhouse:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Keep up Kev that was last month!
The're thinking ahead now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Got a quick look at tonys new car today :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Come then what is it ? i can't view that page at work


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Come then what is it ? i can't view that page at work


Wait till you get home!!  Mind you if your missus looks like the bird in the clip ,can you bring her along on sunday?? :wink: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Come then what is it ? i can't view that page at work
> ...


 :roll: :lol: :lol: Very good


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Look what i found :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Look what i found :lol: :lol:


I think we should send in a recording from the next leek meet  :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Looking forward to me curry already [smiley=chef.gif] 
Is there a car park or do we just park up on the road?

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> Looking forward to me curry already [smiley=chef.gif]
> Is there a car park or do we just park up on the road?
> 
> Cheers
> Ryan


Unless theres more than 100 of us we should be ok :wink: 

what ya gonna have??? Vindaloo??


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

bo11ocks - just realised I will need to fix my TomTom else I will have no chance of finding you!

Mixed grill sounds good... as a starter :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> bo11ocks - just realised I will need to fix my TomTom else I will have no chance of finding you!
> 
> Mixed grill sounds good... as a starter :lol:


Meet up with someone on route!

Only one as a starter??? :lol: :lol:

This is me after last months meal.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

If Donners can find it you should be ok :wink:

No offence donners


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> If Donners can find it you should be ok :wink:
> 
> No offence donners


I might have to catch him on the M25. 8) leading the 8)


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Nando said:


> bo11ocks - just realised I will need to fix my TomTom else I will have no chance of finding you!
> 
> Mixed grill sounds good... as a starter :lol:


Ill meet up with you on route if you want Ryan. A127 /M25 junction.

Let me know. Ill PM you my mobile number.

Chris


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

renton72 said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > bo11ocks - just realised I will need to fix my TomTom else I will have no chance of finding you!
> ...


sounds good to me - can we meet A13/M25 - next junction on?
what time - 14:30?

PM'ing my number to you.


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi hornster wanna bring 2 more on sunday for the curry & for drinks at the whalf is that ok, they aint got a tt tho :?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

L17MRL said:


> Hi hornster wanna bring 2 more on sunday for the curry & for drinks at the whalf is that ok, they aint got a tt tho :?


No problem at all mate,They may want one after sunday :wink:


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

well if they do lets hope they can get a baby seat in it shes 4 months gone :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Nando said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > sounds good to me - can we meet A13/M25 - next junction on?
> > what time - 14:30?


No problem, Could meet you in Thurrock services. Ill call you on Sunday to arrange the final details. 2.30 sounds good.

Chris


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> L17MRL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi hornster wanna bring 2 more on sunday for the curry & for drinks at the whalf is that ok, they aint got a tt tho :?
> ...


Will they be bringing ID  :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

renton72 said:


> No problem, Could meet you in Thurrock services. Ill call you on Sunday to arrange the final details. 2.30 sounds good.
> 
> Chris


  2:30 at the services.


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Chris, Ryan!

Ok if I meet you two at Thurrock services as well?? 

I won't remember how to get to the curry house 

Ray


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

RayRush1 said:


> Chris, Ryan!
> 
> Ok if I meet you two at Thurrock services as well??
> 
> ...


Mini-cruise  
Donners? dave_uk?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> RayRush1 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris, Ryan!
> ...


Are you going to wait for them on the hard shoulder with your nando sign?? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > RayRush1 said:
> ...


The number plate is always in the car. you never know when you'll need it  

Just remembered. Is this a cruise with a TT and a Smart?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


Dont think he's bringing it now.He didnt want to show Tony up :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


 :roll: :-*


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


Well it has got a dump valve! :lol: :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Nando said:


> [
> Just remembered. Is this a cruise with a TT and a Smart?


 :lol: :lol:

I was going to bring it but its too much like hard work on the motorway. The deump valve sounds good on it though! :lol: :lol:

So its 2.30 (chinese dentist) at thurrock services.

Me
Ryan
Ray

See you then

Chris


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


>


 :lol: :lol: quality!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Just booked the table for 15 people!  :wink:

What do ya reckon? a selections of starters like the last big meet? Chicken tikka,lamb tikka,onion bahjis and salad?? Or just order our own??


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Just booked the table for 15 people!  :wink:
> 
> What do ya reckon? a selections of starters like the last big meet? Chicken tikka,lamb tikka,onion bahjis and salad?? Or just order our own??


Fine by me, are you going to pre-order the starter to move things on a bit ?

You'll be hearing my 'dump valve' by the time we leave the Wharf   :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Just booked the table for 15 people!  :wink:
> ...


Could do this for next time! bit short notice to get 15 orders for tomorrow,but defo try it for next time. 
Its all cooked fresh so we can't moan too much :?  Much better quality blowbacks from fresh curry :lol:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi curry lovers !
I will see you all at the pub.As usual I will have the Sunday roast . :wink:

.....wonder what I will bring this time.....
I know ...an air freshner ! :!:  :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> Hi curry lovers !
> I will see you all at the pub.As usual I will have the Sunday roast . :wink:
> 
> .....wonder what I will bring this time.....
> I know ...an air freshner ! :!:  :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

renton72 said:


> 2.30 (chinese dentist)


toof hurty  :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Nando said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > 2.30 (chinese dentist)
> ...


The old ones are the best! :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi guys

Gonna have to miss the curry :? 
I was out celebrating my 21st last night so I don't exactly feel that great today [smiley=sick2.gif]
All I remember is far too many chilli shots! 
Definitely one of those"I'm never drinking again" feelings!

Going back to bed to try and sleep it off so I'm in some fit state to drive by tonight, hopefully see you at Bluewater! [smiley=sick2.gif]

Ant


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Gonna have to miss the curry :?
> I was out celebrating my 21st last night so I don't exactly feel that great today [smiley=sick2.gif]
> ...


Serves you right! :lol:

Why not double it up with some extra chilli then? Chicken phal??  :wink:

Hopefully see you tonight then mate.

I may have to shoot off early tonight anyway.mum and dad come back from spain tonight to stay at mine :roll:


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Just got a full day pass 

See you all at ther curry house if that is okay? I can have Donners place 

Will try to make the 2.30 meet at the Thurrock services, you all just meeting in the main carpark?

See you all later

dave_uk


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

I take it we are meeting at the garage so i'll fill up while i'm there!

See you all at "tooth hurty"


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Keep an eye for me at the M25/A2 junction.................


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

So its thurrok services 2.30.

Dave / Ray ill pm my mobile number to you, just in case.

Chris

PS Happy 21st Anthony, sunds like a good one! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Make sure you remember the average speed cameras on the last stretch of the A2!!!! Bloody things! :evil:

Also bring some fivers if poss,its a pain if you rememeber when we come to pay!  :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Good meet once more John, and nice to see all the old faces and two new ones 

Thanks for all the kind comments on the Scoob not everyones cup of tea I know, but the people i took out should understand why i bought it


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Fantastic meet once again!! 

Great to see Nick and the missus,thanks for popping into see us mate.
Always good to see you both,i would have saved you an onion bahji if i'd known :wink:

A big hello to Dave and his wife in the green roadster,thanks for popping byc :wink: 
Hope you can make the curry next time.  
Just register on the forum and leave a note on the events section in the leek meet thread :wink

Good to see the duck again!! Curry next time Jamie? :wink:

Sorry to shoot of early tonight to see mum and dad........and then sit next to them typing this  :lol:

Catch you all next month


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Good meet once more John, and nice to see all the old faces and two new ones
> 
> Thanks for all the kind comments on the Scoob not everyones cup of tea I know, but the people i took out should understand why i bought it


O yeah forgot to say.....NICEEEEEEE!!!   Great colour and good choice mate.

I'll come for a spin next month.Didn't trust those shaking hands tonight :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Right bit of a gap till the next one i'm afraid :? I'm away checking on wedding plans :roll: :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 901#878901


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Good meet as always John...Really has got rather large.

BamTT sorry for the shaking hands.

Got the car up the ramp when i got back and my mech had a look...Nothing serious just a fecked wheel. Guess i'll be ordering a new one tomorrow :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Good meet as always John...Really has got rather large.
> 
> BamTT sorry for the shaking hands.
> 
> Got the car up the ramp when i got back and my mech had a look...Nothing serious just a fecked wheel. Guess i'll be ordering a new one tomorrow :lol:


Just so long as your ok!! :wink: Tony's still recovering :lol:

Good to see you again mate :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

No probs Jamie, just be thankful i had the Tandoori mixed grill and not the Vindaloo :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> No probs Jamie, just be thankful i had the Tandoori mixed grill and not the Vindaloo :lol:


There could have been some kind of uncontrolled blowback situation :lol:

Wheel and seat needing replacing :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Another good meet 

- Happy birthday Donners
- Cheers for the co-drivers seat Tony  :twisted: 
- John - thanks for organising the curry [smiley=chef.gif]

What happened to Jamie's wheel or shouldn't I ask?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> Another good meet
> 
> - Happy birthday Donners
> - Cheers for the co-drivers seat Tony  :twisted:
> ...


Was showing off. Underestimated how greasy the road was. Curb got in the way.

Expensive laugh...But i think i was the only one that enjoyed the spin.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:
 

> Was showing off. Underestimated how greasy the road was. Curb got in the way.
> 
> Expensive laugh...But i think i was the only one that enjoyed the spin.


  as long as you can fix it, there's nothing to worry about.
Bloody show off


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Evening all

Just got home, 12:30, bloody knackered too. Done 370 miles today, and didn't even get the curry this time. Lol!

Definatly glad we popped over, nice to see you lot again, you always make us feel welcome. Hoping to return the hospitailty sometime soon.

So Jamie, care to explain...



















Yes, I did stop to inspect the kurbs on the roundabout and that mark was fresh  Glad it's not going to be a major problem tho and just an alloy, still annoying I'm sure but as you said, you're still ailve hehe!

Nick


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Looks like I missed all the fun! 

Good to see you all again

Jamie - by the sounds of it you need to reapply for the position of 'Driving God'!!!

Tony - great car; hopefully next time you will let me drive it! :wink:

Ryan - sorry for the 20 questions over lunch!

John - great meet (as usual), sorry I couldn't stay until the end (must be my age and lack of stamina!)

Could someone explain exactly what happened and the reson for Tony's shaking hands


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Guys....at the moment it looks a bit doddgy for sunday.....i'm trying to get rid of the girlfriend for the day..but she's 
giving me griff...i'll get in touch a bit nearer the day..miss you all.
jose


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Sup3rfly said:


> Hi Guys....at the moment it looks a bit doddgy for sunday.....i'm trying to get rid of the girlfriend for the day..but she's
> giving me griff...i'll get in touch a bit nearer the day..miss you all.
> jose


It was sunday yesterday :wink:


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for another great meet  already looking forward to the next 1 :lol: :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

A good meet yesterday! 

Tony - Love the car, i think i want one now 

Jamie - Good to see you again after a while, glad there is no 'major ' damage to the car.

Good to see everyone.

See you all in 6 weeks.

Chris

Jose - You could have got the date right mate!!! 

Kev - Its funny when Tony's hands were shaking i could see John thinking "dont waste those shakes"


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

They weren't shaking that much........well unless your small in that department :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> A good meet yesterday!
> 
> Tony - Love the car, i think i want one now
> 
> ...


Didn't you notice he kept going to the toilet...no waste there matey! :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

L17MRL said:


> Thanks for another great meet  already looking forward to the next 1 :lol: :lol:


Glad you all enjoyed it! Do you want me to put you down for the next one?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nem said:


> Evening all
> 
> Just got home, 12:30, bloody knackered too. Done 370 miles today, and didn't even get the curry this time. Lol!
> 
> ...


Well i like to leave my mark.

Feeling quite bad for Tony now...I don't usally do stuff like that when i have a passenger...Sorry again Tony....I'll keep my willy in my pants next time. 

Oh btw it wasnt 280 plus Vat it was 380 plus Vat....I was close though :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > So Jamie, care to explain...
> ...


HeHe!

Nick


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Bolox bloody bolox.....how did i get the date wrong ????????????haaaaaaagh......god job you told me, cause if i could ,i would have come next weekend>>.
stupid boy.
nevver min
jose


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

thehornster said:


> L17MRL said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for another great meet  already looking forward to the next 1 :lol: :lol:
> ...


Plaese john.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

L17MRL said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > L17MRL said:
> ...


Ok


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Sup3rfly said:


> Bolox bloody bolox.....how did i get the date wrong ????????????haaaaaaagh......god job you told me, cause if i could ,i would have come next weekend>>.
> stupid boy.
> nevver min
> jose


You up for the next one Jose??


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Ye..put me down for the next one...got to get some new glasses...cant see this bloody writting...
hahaha
   
See ya guys
Jose


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

I also hit the bloody kerb the other day....the sun was in my eyes..so i thought ..ha ha...need to get my sun glasses ...from the glove box.....not a good idea on a narrow road witha transit van coming the other way...
i nearly cried....still a little refurbishment will solve the problem.


----------

